# "Altersbeschränkung"



## zappl (26. Mai 2009)

Servus, ich bitte Euch um Rückmeldung und Rat!
Fahre seit ca 8 Jahren Mountainbike. ( ganz konsequent auch im Winter bei minus 15 Grad und Neuschnee  jeden Tag zur Arbeit )
Ansonsten machen wir mit unseren Kindern häufig Touren und da probieren und üben wir dann immer wieder "Kunststückchen" wie Wheelies, Balancieren im Stand usw. Jetzt habe ich im Netz ein Video gesehen und bin völlig fasziniert was da theoretisch so möglich ist! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o[/COLO"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]
Da ich unsere 5 MB`s selbst in Schuß halte und auch eine kleine Fahrradwerkstatt eingerichtet habe, würde ich gerne so ein Rad zusammenbauen. Meine Frau hat ganz mitleidig geschaut als ich Ihr von meiner Idee erzählt habe. Hierzu muß ich allerdings sagen, daß ich letzen Monat 50 Jahre alt geworden bin! Ich bezeichne mich als durchaus sportlich (178cm/75kg) und gut trainiert. Meine Kinder finden es gut daß Papa "solche Sachen mitmacht", aber irgendwie scheint es sich für so einen alten Sack wohl doch nicht mehr zu gehören solche Splins zu haben?! Was haltet Ihr davon ? Bin mir natürlich im Klaren darüber, daß ich kaum von Brücken springen,-oder an Bäumen hochfahren werde, aber so ein bißchen "Kuststückchenmachen" wäre schon schön! Bitte um ehrliche Rückmeldung, da ich echt etwas verunsichert bin.
Gruß Zappl


----------



## C-A (26. Mai 2009)

So ein Blödsinn,

warum sollte man das in dem Alter nicht mehr machen ??

Ein Freund von mir hat mit 50 das Motocross fahren angefangen. Das ist jetzt 7 Jahre her und mittlerweile fährt einigen Jungen um die Ohren.

Mach doch wenns Spaß macht !!

Und merke: Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht und das ist auch gut so.

gruß Claus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (26. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich richtig schlussfolgere hast du 3 Kinder, korrekt? Ich würde sagen stell dich mal so stillschweigend drauf ein, wenn du eins für dich aufbaust...musst du bald noch 3 aufbauen für die Kids!  

Meiner Meinung nach ist es relativ egal wie alt du bist, natürlich wirst du nicht mehr die krassesten Sachen erlernen, und du wirst es mit Sicherheit auch nicht so schnell und intuitiv erlernen wie deine Kids, aber dennoch kannst du eine Menge Spaß haben und viel für die Fahrtechnik lernen, was dir im Alltagsgebrauch auch nützen wird.

Also an die Arbeit, günstige Teile gibt es genug, z.B. Because Rahmen oder Bionic Rahmen, einige Teile gebraucht kaufen, manches wirst du vielleicht so oder so noch in der Werkstatt haben, z.B. Maguras oder so, das wird schon klappen.
Gruß Johannes


----------



## nathank (26. Mai 2009)

zu alt gibt's nicht.
wie schon gesagt, es dauert vielleicht länger und manche sachen gehen vielleicht nicht oder nicht so gut wie wenn man jung ist - d.h. ein profi wie Danny Macaskill springt vielleicht auf einen 120cm mauer, ein "normaler" trialer 80cm und mit 50 Jahre vielleicht nur 50cm... aber egal wenn es spaß macht.

das einzige echte problem "im steigenden alter" sind vielleicht verletzungen. wenn man jung ist, verletzt man sich einfach weniger und die heilen gleich (zB probiere irgendwas irgendwas "krass" wie 10 mal vom Dach springen mit deiner kids und schau wie es euch in eine woche geht ;-) die werden nix mehr merken und du liegst noch im bett). besonders rücken, handgelenk und so...


----------



## HeavyMetal (26. Mai 2009)

ich finds echt krass, dass der herr macaskill der erste is, ders mal über unseren trialerkreis hinaus geschafft hat bekannt zu werden (mal abgesehn vom Hans R. oder so). oder hat vorher schonmal jemand von irgend einem komplett trialfremden gehört "ey, kennst du diesen tunnycliffe, was der für krasse sachen macht"... ich find das beeindruckend wie viele den jetz schon kennen, auch wenns kein reines trial is.
Ich glaub das liegt daran, dass das das erste trialvideo is, welches ich auch mal paar leuten geschickt hab, die nix damit am hut haben, weil ich dachte das könnte die interessieren.


----------



## Kurventräger (26. Mai 2009)

Ahoi Zappl, 
Hab mit 42 das MTB für mich entdeckt. Zuerst nur CC gefahren und dann nach und nach erst gemerkt, dass es da noch sooo vieles anderes gibt wie z.B. Freeride, slope,Trial,  Dirt, drops und und und. 
Inzwischen bin ich Sonntags mal gern am Dirtspot zu finden, die Kids hatten keine Berührungsängste mit dem "alten Sack", auch bin ich der, der auf unserem Dorfparkplatz Balanceübungen macht, Stoppies übt oder das Hinterrad zu versetzen versucht. 
Die Honorationen schauen schon verdutzt, wenn sie auf dem Weg zur Kirche an mir vorbeilaufen aber hey schei... drauf, es ist mein Leben.

Also hau rein, tob dich aus, und wie schon geschrieben, mach dich auf den Aufbau von noch 3 weiteren bikes gefasst.


----------



## tommytrialer (26. Mai 2009)

Woher kommst du?

Es würde sich sicher auch mal empfehlen mit der ganzen Familie auf einen Wettkampf zu Fahren, da findet man relativ leicht Kontakt zu Leuten und mehrere Händler sind auch mit Bikes vor Ort, die man Testen kann, zudem gibts auch immer gebrauchte Angebote

In Süddeutschland gibt es eine gute Vereinsstruktur mit vielen Wettkämpfen in allen Ecken.

Termine findest du hier unter SDM
http://www.rsg-tuebingen.de/content/index.php?option=com_showcompetition&Itemid=54


----------



## TRAILER (26. Mai 2009)

bike trial geht schon gut auf den rücken wenn man es richtig krachen lässt.
des weiteren entstehen disbalancen durch die einseitige fusssstellung.

wenn man nicht auf leistung fährt und beide füsse abwechselnd trainiert sollte es aber passen.

ausgleichstraining würde ich auch empfehlen. (dehnung. kräftigung der im trial weniger beanspruchten muskeln.)


----------



## nathank (26. Mai 2009)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> ich finds echt krass, dass der herr macaskill der erste is, ders mal über unseren trialerkreis hinaus geschafft hat bekannt zu werden (mal abgesehn vom Hans R. oder so). oder hat vorher schonmal jemand von irgend einem komplett trialfremden gehört "ey, kennst du diesen tunnycliffe, was der für krasse sachen macht"... ich find das beeindruckend wie viele den jetz schon kennen, auch wenns kein reines trial is.
> Ich glaub das liegt daran, dass das das erste trialvideo is, welches ich auch mal paar leuten geschickt hab, die nix damit am hut haben, weil ich dachte das könnte die interessieren.



scheinbar genau weil das NICHT rein Trialen ist.
in den letzten jahren hatte ich öfters vids von Tunnycliffe und andere gezeigt, und freunde waren immer beeindrückt, fande es aber einfach krass und irgendwei fremd... bei Macaskill sieht es eher leicht und flowig aus, fast wie tanzen und ich denke normale leute die nix von trialen verstehen komme irgendwie besser damit zu recht -- und kommen nicht die fragen "wieso springt er 5 mal den mauer hoch und runter" wie üblich.
aber ja, mir hat's auch überrascht den link von allemögliche ecken geschickt zu bekommen...


----------



## JackOeder (26. Mai 2009)

Hey,

ich kann dir diese Videos nur empfehlen - er hats auch versucht und man sieht deutlich, dass man auch mit über 40 oder 50 noch große Fortschritte machen kann.
Und schön anzusehen sind sie auch:

http://www.youtube.com/user/surfcoast

Schöne Grüße und viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Trial_Dani (26. Mai 2009)

zu alt gibts nie 

immer anfangen 

du wirst sehen...es macht richtig spaß, wenn man immer wieder neues schafft^^


aber ich will dir auch sagen, dass danny einer der besten Fahrer ist, die ich je gesehen habe...

und er auch mein Vorbild ist 

Aber ich kann (natürlich nur für mich) sagen, dass ICH nie auch nur annähernd so gut sein werde wie er 

also am besten immer versuchen auf dem Boden zu bleiben und sich einfache Dinge vornehmen.
Denn wenn man sch nur sachen vornimmt, die man nicht schaffen KANN, dann fehlt das Erfolgserlebnis....
Was nötig ist um weiter zu machen 

viele grüße
daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zappl (26. Mai 2009)

Mann ich bin echt platt über die zahlreichen Antworten, da bin ich ja gar nicht so alleine mit dem Splin- vielen Dank !
So wie "Kurventräger" schreibt geht es mir auch manchmal: die Nachbarn halten mich schon für`n bißchen durchgeknallt wenn ich vor dem Haus meine Balanceübungen und Wheelies mache. Bisher habe ich das alles auf meinem MB probiert (Focus-Killerbee, RH 20", Sattel halt ganz unten). Sind die "gemässigteren Übungen" ( -die mit der 50-er Altersfreigabe )eigentlich auf einem richtigen Trial Bike auch leichter zu machen, oder geht zum Üben das normale MB auch? 
Der Link mit den Videos vom "TrialBikeRider- who grows up" ist echt klasse. Das macht tatsächlich Mut.....
Gruß Zappl


----------



## Surfmoe (26. Mai 2009)

Geile Sache.. machs, ich will auch anfangen..


----------



## trialelmi (26. Mai 2009)

zappl schrieb:


> Mann ich bin echt platt über die zahlreichen Antworten, da bin ich ja gar nicht so alleine mit dem Splin- vielen Dank !
> So wie "Kurventräger" schreibt geht es mir auch manchmal: die Nachbarn halten mich schon für`n bißchen durchgeknallt wenn ich vor dem Haus meine Balanceübungen und Wheelies mache. Bisher habe ich das alles auf meinem MB probiert (Focus-Killerbee, RH 20", Sattel halt ganz unten). Sind die "gemässigteren Übungen" ( -die mit der 50-er Altersfreigabe )eigentlich auf einem richtigen Trial Bike auch leichter zu machen, oder geht zum Üben das normale MB auch?
> Der Link mit den Videos vom "TrialBikeRider- who grows up" ist echt klasse. Das macht tatsächlich Mut.....
> Gruß Zappl


so ich muss mich auch mal melden. ich habe mit 38 jahren angefangen und habe dann sofort in alle wettbewerbe in deutschland und teilweise umgebung eingegriffen und das auch recht gut kann ich mit stolz sagen. 9 jahre habe ich das gemacht. man muss aber nicht gleich so kranke sachen machen. man kann auch kleine brötchen backen. ich musste leider aus beruflichen und gesundheitlichen gründen den trialsport erstmal einstellen, habe aber nach 4 jahren pause wieder den einstieg gefunden. nach 10 minuten einfahrtzeit komme ich jetzt wieder 5 paletten hoch. nur die balance , die ich mal sicher hatte fehlt mir enorm... aber es macht wieder spass zumal mein sohn auch wieder nach 9 jahren pasue wieder angefangen hat und wir uns somit immer wieder zu neuen taten anspornen! falls du interesse hast, kannst du dich ja mal auf meiner seite umschauen. www.elmar-h.de ist meine seite. die erste seiner art seid 1999 und leider gibts nach wie vor keine andere die zum wettbewerb immer aktuelle sachen anbietet. die meisten verschwinden nach einiger zeit einfach... guck mal unter about me bei mir.  
ich habe mir weil ich faul bin einen eigenen trialparcour im garten aufgebaut. vorige woche habe ich 4 tonnen grauwacke reingeschleppt. es hat sich gelohnt. und noch so 10 paletten es kommen aber noch mehr. hier mal bilder der fertigen sektion vom sonntag.



 

 

 

 

 

>>Bilder wurden hochgeladen mit PicUp<<​


----------



## Kurventräger (28. Mai 2009)

Ahoi Zappl, kleines Anfänger update von mir....

inspiriert von den Pics und Videos hab ich mir heute Morgen eine ordentliche Ladung Holzbalken geholt. Im Nachbardorf wurde eine Scheune abgerissen und da konnte ich "für umme" Holzbalken in unterschiedlichsten Längen und Durchmessern holen.
Das wär dann schon mal der Grundstein für den Bau eines privaten Trialparcours. Fehlt nur noch das Wiesenstückle!

Werd die Balken mal auf die Strasse (natürlich wenig befahrene Seitenstrasse oder Ortsparkplatz) legen und die werte Nachbarschaft mit kläglichen Balanceübungen unterhalten.
Was der Opi da im Vid gezeigt hat, find ich für mich schon nachahmenswert, AUF DEM BALKEN WENDEN ist das nächste Ziel.

Übrigens: ich hab auch noch kein Trialbike und müh mich mit meinem Ghost fully und UMF Dirtbike ab. Ich denk, Gleichgewichtsübungen gehn mit deinem MTB auch!!

LG Kurventräger


----------



## erwinosius (29. Mai 2009)

das mit den Mountainbikes kann aber auch schiefgehen. Manche Belastungen halten die nur bedingt aus. Wie z.B. Rückwärtsfahren und zu krasses Räderversetzen, Backwheelhops.
Wollte das nur gesagt haben. Irgendwer wird gleich den Link zum entsprechenden Thread posten *g*
gruß
erwin


----------



## Nowide (31. Mai 2009)

hi Zappl,
das ist ne super Sache, vielleicht können wir später mal ein Oldy-treffen machen,  und wenn Danny Macaskill dann mal Dein erstes Video sieht, weiß er dass ers auch in jahrzehnten noch machen kann 

hoffe Du berichtest hier, wenn Du bald ein Trial-bike unter den Sohlen hast. 

Grüße
auch an Alle Anderen Spätjugendlichen 
n.

und vergiss nicht, die rahmen Deiner Kinder mit Bleigranulat auszufüllen, damit Du Dir einwenig vorsprung erarbeiten kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zappl (31. Mai 2009)

Klar sage ich Euch Bescheid wenn`s in Sachen Trialbike Neuigkeiten gibt. Wir waren jetzt von Freitag bis Sonntagnachmittag mit der ganzen Family "onTour"- war spitzenmässig 
Für die User des Forums die sich im Südwesten (genauer gesagt im Schwabenländle) etwas auskennen: Lippachtal, Donautal, Bäratal und Schwäbische Alb. Wir haben hier eine traumhafte Region für MTB Touren- vom geteerten Radweg bis zum echt anspruchsvollen Singletrail alles dabeigewesen - und die Kids haben Alles mitgefahren  Aber ich glaube das gehört nicht hierher in die Rubrik Trial. Übrigens würde mich der Link bezüglich der Gefährdung normaler MTB`s durch Mißbrauch für Trialübungen sehr interessieren. Vielleicht kann den Jemand posten? Gruß und einen guten Wochenanfang ZAPPL


----------



## ecols (1. Juni 2009)

okay, dann poste ich eben mal.. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310013 

Viel Spaß beim Üben!


----------



## zappl (1. Juni 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> okay, dann poste ich eben mal..
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310013
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Üben!


 
Vielen Dank! Die Berichte sind sehr informativ und interessant für einen "Spätjugendlichen"- (NOWIDE der Begriff ist allererste Sahne  )
Jetzt weiß ich was wir uns (=meinem Killerbee und mir) zu Anfang lieber nicht zumuten sollten.
Übrigens bin ich vielleicht sehr bald schon stolzer Besitzer eines echten Trialbikes...., bin jedenfalls schon fleißig am üben.
Gruß ZAPPL


----------



## linski (1. Juni 2009)

ich finde es total gut das du das durchziehst, deine einstellung und deinen mut nehme ich mir als vorbild.
gruß


----------



## Kurventräger (4. Juni 2009)

Ahoi Zappl, und hats schon geklappt mit dem Trialbike??
Da ich mir auch eines zulegen möchte bin ich auf Deins schon gespannt.
Welche Auswahlkriterien hast du zugrunde gelegt. 20 oder 26 zoll, Radstand? Anbauteile?

bei mir im Album gibts n paar Bilder von meiner Anfängerspielwiese.
Kannst du auf einem 15cm breiten Balken schon fahren??? Mich schmeissts immer noch ins Grün

LG


----------



## zappl (5. Juni 2009)

Kurventräger schrieb:


> Ahoi Zappl, und hats schon geklappt mit dem Trialbike??
> Da ich mir auch eines zulegen möchte bin ich auf Deins schon gespannt.
> Welche Auswahlkriterien hast du zugrunde gelegt. 20 oder 26 zoll, Radstand? Anbauteile?
> 
> ...


Hallo, also das mit dem Balken hab`ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert! Bin da im Moment noch etwas zurückhaltend ....
Ein Bike habe ich tatsächlich in Aussicht und sollte es demnächst auch erhalten. Es ist allerdings ein älteres Baujahr (passt ja gut zu mir ) und braucht wohl erstmal noch etwas Zuwendung. Wenn Interesse besteht werde ich werde Euch gerne auf dem Laufenden halten. Vielleicht kriege ich ja auch ein Bild eingestellt.
PS. da hast Du ja eine schöne Spielwiese- Klasse!
Gruß Zappl


----------



## zappl (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo, hier ist das Bike, in das ich mich "verguckt" hatte. Leider war das Teil in einem ganz erbärmlichen Zustand. Vor allem die Aufnahme und die Verstärkung für die hintere Scheibenbremse waren völlig dilettantisch- nachträglich an den Rahmen "gebruzzelt" (siehe Bilder). Sonst hätte ich das Gerät neu aufgebaut, zumal diese Rahmen ja wohl sehr stabil und begehrt sind- obwohl ich denke daß es keine reinrassige Trailgeometrie ist. Die Firma EWR = Eastern Woods Research gibt es übrigens wieder, und die haben auch eine sehr schöne Homepage. Von dort wurden mir meine Fragen sehr zuvorkommend beantwortet. Irgendwie schade, aber - ich habe das Rad letztendlich zurückgeschickt. Was haltet Ihr davon? Gruß Zappl


----------



## Katze (11. Juni 2009)

Kannst ja das "Satteldreieck" einfach absägen. Fertig ist die Trialgeometrie!!!


----------



## TRAILER (11. Juni 2009)

aber das tretlager ist tief. -500 mindestens


----------



## florianwagner (11. Juni 2009)

das mit dem sattel absägen find ich gar nicht mal so schlecht. lern erst mal die basics mit dem teil und steig dann um auf ein richtiges trial bike. du wirst erstaunt sein wie viel besser dann alles geht. spätestens wenns aufs hinterrad geht ist der unterschied enorm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (11. Juni 2009)

ich möchte dir hier mal die videos auf youtube ans herz legen. dort werden die verschiedenen moves recht gut gezeigt. 

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=68F3C78C04A1F9BC&search_query=ryan+leech&page=2


----------



## Nowide (12. Juni 2009)

hi florian, das ist mal ein super Link, dank Dir.

Zappl hat aber schon mal geschrieben er will ein Trial mit Sattel haben,
allerdings hat ers ja zurück geschickt.

der Begriff Manual ist seltsam, ein user schreibt: "Der Manual heisst wohl Manual, weil man das Gleichgewicht hauptsächlich mit den Armen und Händen hält" hmm
Grüße n.


----------



## zappl (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo miteinander. 
Hatte Euch ja das Rad gezeigt welches ich zunächst ersteigert- dann aber aufgrund gewaltiger Mängel wieder zurückgeschickt habe. 
Jetzt gibt`s mächtig Probleme mit dem Verkäufer, der den Kaufpreis nur teilweise zurückbezahlt hat, weil er behauptet, die Schäden seien durch mich entstanden. Das ist zwar völliger Quatsch, weil ich Alles fotografiert, und der Reklamation beigefügt habe, aber trotzdem liegt die "Beweispflicht" offenbar bei mir als Käufer  
Zudem geht er auf die von mir hauptsächlich reklamierte Tatsache, der nachträglich am Rahmen völlig dilettantisch angeschweißten Halterung für die Scheibenbremse (siehe Bild) und die Verstärkung hierfür, gar nicht ein!
Eine wirklich unerfreuliche und mühsame Geschichte, die sich so wie es aussieht noch einige Zeit hinziehen wird, da der Verkäufer sich einfach quer stellt.
Das einzig Gute an der Sache ist, daß ich eine ganze Menge über Trailbikes gelernt habe, und nun also wieder Ausschau halten kann, nach einem geeigneten und nicht zu teuren Rad, das zu einem _Spätjugendlichen_ wie mir passt. (Hier nochmals Dank an "Nowide" für diesen einmalig treffenden Begriff- muß immer wieder darüber schmunzeln.....) Gruß vom ZAPPL


----------



## TRAILER (23. Juni 2009)

jopp bei ebay kannste nix gebrauchtes kaufen. kauf da nur bei supersellern mit 99% ein sonst kann ich die kohle gleich aus dem fenster werfen.


----------



## Kurventräger (24. Juni 2009)

Ahoi Zappl, das sind ja "nette" Neuigkeiten. Hoffe mal, dass die negative Erfahrung mit bay deine Trialleidenschaft nicht ausbremst. 
Ich bin bei Jens von trialers-home.net  fündig geworden, nimm doch einfach mal Kontakt mit ihm auf, Jens hat auch immer wieder was Gebrauchtes am Lager. Mehr infos gerne per PM

LG Uli

Und was lernen wir daraus? Vorher anschauen.. ( ich weiss, wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spot nicht zu sorgen.)


----------



## zappl (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo miteinander,
Habe hier im Forum jetzt viele Beiträge gelesen wo es um die Frage nach Rahmenformen und Geometriedaten usw ging. Das wurde ja teilweise sehr emotional und kontrovers diskutiert ( da war ein Thread wo es um 20" oder 26" ging mit teils echt üblen Beiträgen unter der Gütellinie!) Ich denke fast daß es normal ist als Durchschnitts- MTB-ler ein reinrassiges und sattelloses Trialbike "extrem" zu erleben und anfangs vielleicht automatisch zu einer etwas gemäßigteren Form mit Sattel zu tendieren und das in 26"
Jetzt habe ich auf einigen der von Euch empfohlenen Händler-Seiten `rumgestöbert und dabei fiel mir auf, daß es teilweise Rahmen gibt, die mit horzontalen und mit vertikalen Ausfallenden angeboten werden. Sehe ich das richtig, daß nur die vertikalen Ausführungen für die Montage eines Schaltwerkes geeignet sind, und die Anderen für Singlespeed? 
Hier stellt sich mir nun die Frage: Welches Prinzip eignet sich für mich als Anfänger besser, bzw was ist denn überhaupt der Vorteil von diesen Singlespeed- Geschichten (ausser daß halt kein Schaltwerk kapputtgehen kann)? Als normaler MTB-ler würde ich irgendwie automatisch zum Schaltwerk tendieren also einen Rahmen oder vielleicht auch kpl. Rad in diese Richtung suchen.
Hoffentlich nerve ich Euch nicht mit meinen Fragen, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl,-je mehr ich mich mit der Thematik befasse, umso schwieriger wird es. Und nach der negativen Erfahrung mit dem Bike aus der Auktion -siehe oben, (die Sache ist immer noch nicht abgeschlossen!) bin ich nicht mehr ganz so unbefangen.
Danke Euch im Voraus und schönes Wochenende
Gruß vom ZAPPL


----------



## curry4king (27. Juni 2009)

Vorteil Horizontal: kein kettenspanner der kaputt gehen kann (hier wird über exenter gespannt). Leichter
Nachteil: Fummelarbeit bis die kette passt und auch die Felge an der Bremse passt

Vertikal: Wenn das Rad drinn ist passt die bremse auch und verändert sich auch nicht mehr (bei meinen exentern verrutschte das rad manchmal)
oder auch Schaltautomat möglich
nachteil: Spanner muss gefahren werden. Schwerer. Man kann draufknallen

Auf beiden ist singlespeed möglich. Ich fahre z.b nen Vertikalen mit 74-Kings Kettenschleifer (wo man nicht draufknallen kann) und SS

Aber einen Schaltautomat mit Schaltfunktion zu fahren sagen wir mal 5 Gänge ist eh problematisch da du die kettenspannung nicht so hinbekommen wirst das die kette richtig stramm ist und das schalten auchnoch möglich ist

mfg


----------



## Nowide (27. Juni 2009)

ja es ist schade, man muss sich wohl oft erst ne halbe Seite lang entschuldigen bevor man ne frage stellen darf. Problem könnte sein, dass es beim Trial keine Erfahrenen Lehrer gibt, die sich in den Anfängerbereich hineinversetzten können. So kommen manche Cracks zu extrem, und die BMX-Saufgemeinde  kommentiert lieber unter der Gürtellinie.


----------



## djinges (27. Juni 2009)

Moin als Anfänger gehobenen Alters... 

ich find 26 Zoll praktisch, weil der Unterschied zu meinem MTB dann nicht so groß ist und ich mir erhoffe mehr Techniken auf beiden Rädern hinzubekommen.

Schaltung hab ich mir fürs Trial erstmal gespart und mich auf einen Lieblingsgang beschränkt, mit dem ich das meiste gut hinbekomme.

Mein Rad kommt jetzt auch von Ebay... das war so billig (200 euro), dass ein Budget für die Reparaturen schon gleich mit drinn ist.  Wenn mir auffällt, dass einige Teile besser sein müssen, kauf ich die und bau sie an. In einem Jahr wird eine neuer Rahmen fällig, dann hab ich aber auch ne Ahnung welche Größe mir liegt.  

Wichtig ist bei Ebay der Sprachstiel der Leute, die Zahl deren Bewertungen, der Grund aus dem sie das Rad verkaufen, deren Anmeldedatum (Alter) und die Zahl der Photos (und was man nicht auf Fotos sehen kann... sprich welche Fotos fehlen). 

Bei Rädern gehe ich grundsätzlich davon aus, dass sie Mängel haben und schätze ab welche Teile mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht schrott sind und was die sonst kosten würden (Profile, Felgen,Lenker, Vorbau, Pedale.... lasse sich meist verwenden -  Naben und Bremsen mit Glück auch - die Antriebseinheit ist meist Müll und auf Fotos schwer zu bewerten - Dellen und Schäden am Rahmen sind für meine Fahrstiel noch nicht so entscheident... wird von mir noch zu wenig belastet... in einem Jahr sieht das dann anders aus).

Falls man dann was reparieren muss, kann man gleich ordentliche Teile neu kaufen und den anderen Kram so langsam Stück für Stück wechseln... dabei wächst das Rad sozusagen mit dem Fahrer.  Hauptsache man fährt erstmal irgendwas und hat so einen Anfang mit dem Sport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (27. Juni 2009)

@zappl

warum baust du es dir nicht so zusammen wie es dir gefällt ?

ich habe mir auch die Teile bei ebay geordert.
klar es ist ein eher günstigeres Trial Bike.

Und eben auch mit Schaltung da ich voll auf dem Dorf wohne muß ich zu     interessanten Spots oft etwas weiter fahren.
​


----------



## siede. (27. Juni 2009)

-OX- schrieb:


> @zappl
> 
> warum baust du es dir nicht so zusammen wie es dir gefällt ?
> 
> ...


heyhey... das ist ein richtig schickes bike... und was ist das denn für ne Gabel? Schaut stabil aus(denke mal Stahl), verchromt UND Canti's...

Auch wenns günstig ist find ichs hammer!


----------



## -OX- (27. Juni 2009)

@side 
Danke 

die Gabel ist ne ebay FLD 555 Alu gabel die ich poliert habe und nun schaut es aus wie ne Stahl Chrom gabel 

ich glaub ich stells noch in den Theread Bikegallerie 
wir wollen diesen Theread ja nicht zweckentfremden.


----------



## Nowide (27. Juni 2009)

super gemacht Dein Trialer,
so möcht ich es auch, mit ner Teleskopsattelstütze


----------



## zappl (27. Juni 2009)

Servus "-OX-"

Echt Interessantes Rad 
sagmal sind der Rahmen und die Gabel von dem Händler mit dem "FLD" hinter`m Bindestrich im "Bay"-Namen? Sind die Teile von dem gut und vor allem stabil?

Hallo "Nowide" = Createur "de nom de posterieur jeune" dein Kommentar klingt irgendwie ironisch, mit der Federsattelstütze und so- das ist doch nicht Dein Ernst oder?
Ehrlich ich habe mir die Teile von dem Händler in der Bucht natürlich auch schon angesehen. Wäre schon verlockend günstig, aber irgendie kann ich fast nicht glauben daß das "qualitativ Stand der Technik" ist, sonst wären doch die Marken-Rahmen und Gabeln völlig überteuert?! 
Gruß ZAPPL


----------



## DerandereJan (27. Juni 2009)

Kurventräger schrieb:


> Die Honorationen schauen schon verdutzt, wenn sie auf dem Weg zur Kirche an mir vorbeilaufen aber hey schei... drauf, *es ist mein Leben*.




Bravo....... 

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (27. Juni 2009)

zappl schrieb:


> sagmal sind der Rahmen und die Gabel von dem Händler mit dem "FLD" hinter`m Bindestrich im "Bay"-Namen? Sind die Teile von dem gut und vor allem stabil?



Ja es ist dieser händler mit FLD hinterm Bindestrich 

also ich finde den Rahmen Ok für das Geld 
(bedenke aber das du die Kosten fürn Lack auch noch hast)

Stabil ? also ich kann dir das vielleicht in einem Jahr beantworten 

nein also ich finde ihn schön steif von manchen FLD Rahmen liest man ja das sie nicht so Steif seien kann ich aber über den 662-10 nicht sagen.

Die Aufnahme fürn Steuersatz hab ich etwas ausgeschmiergelt damit er besser reingeht. Und dann mit einer Gewindestange und Holzbrettchen reingedrückt. (ich habe den FSA The Pig Steuersatz genommen)

ich hab ja auch das billig Tretlager von diesem FLD verkäufer genommen.
das ist aber nicht der hit (wegen Leichtgängigkeit und gewicht 383g)
da werd ich mir wohl noch dies holen 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110399168882

also wenn do noch fragen hast frag ruhig.


----------



## djinges (27. Juni 2009)

Das Sattelrohr würde ich auch absägen und ohne Sattel fahren... wird man bestimmt nicht vermissen und beim plötzlichen Absteigen von profitieren 

Ja und ich verstehe nowide in sofern, dass wir alten Leute einfach zu gerne und zu bequem sitzen.... tja so ist das mit den spätjugendlichen (posterieurs jeunes)


----------



## Nowide (28. Juni 2009)

ne Zappl,
das war nicht ironisch gemeint,

eher eine spontane lustiger Idee, die ich bereit wär zu riskieren, 
"manchmal will man ja ein wenig anders sein "

ich denk halt immer, wie komm ich zu den 2 km entfernten Plätzen durch die Stadt mit meiner 92zger Schrittlänge.


----------



## ecols (28. Juni 2009)

zappl schrieb:


> Ehrlich ich habe mir die Teile von dem Händler in der Bucht natürlich auch schon angesehen. Wäre schon verlockend günstig, aber irgendie kann ich fast nicht glauben daß das "qualitativ Stand der Technik" ist, sonst wären doch die Marken-Rahmen und Gabeln völlig überteuert?!
> G



Die Rahmen entsprechen ganz klar nicht den Anforderungen die an die üblichen Trial Rahmen gestellt werden. Das bezieht sich vor allem auf die Verarbeitung und das Gewicht (viele Geometrien sind auch nicht wie angegeben oder etwas krumm).
Das heißt allerdings nicht dass ein FLD (=Darkhorse hier im Forum, so hießen die früher) nicht zum anfangen geeignet wäre. Im Gegenteil, um herauszufinden was man vielleicht gerne anders hätte (länger - kürzer, höheres Tretlager - tieferes,...) eigenen sie sich prima. Nur wenn man recht schwer ist oder sich selbst schon eher als "ruppigen" Fahrer bezeichnen würde sollte man sich das eventuell nochmal überlegen.
Generell spricht nichts gegen die FLDs, allerdings haben sie auch keinen wirklichen Vorteil gegenüber einem (sehr) günstigen gebrauchten Rahmen. Man muss immer erst herausfinden was einem liegt. Mit Garantie ists nirgends weit her, den einzigen Vorteil, den sie haben ist die Optik eines Neurahmen.

Probiert alles aus, bei Sessions in eurer Nähe könnt ihr auch immer andere Bikes probieren, das hilft oft schon enorm weiter bei der Suche nach der Traumgeometrie.

Viel Spaß beim Üben!


----------



## zappl (28. Juni 2009)

Generell spricht nichts gegen die FLDs...........

Servus "ecols", vielen Dank für deine Tips, werde mal sehen, vielleicht besorge ich mir so einen rahmen und eine passende Gabel. Habe noch einige übrige MTB- Teile herumliegen, die sich zum Anfang wohl ganz gut gebrauchen ließen. Werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten wie`s weitergeht- sofern es Euch interessiert und nicht langweilt..........
Gruß vom ZAPPL ("posterieur jeune")


----------



## Kurventräger (23. Juli 2009)

Ahoi Zappl,

schon lange nichts mehr von dir gehört.
Wie schauts aus bei Dir. Hast schon´n Bike??

LG uli


----------



## zappl (23. Juli 2009)

Servus Kurventräger-
danke für die Nachfrage! 
Habe leider immer noch "KEINS"- dafür aber echt viel erlebt auf meinem bisherigen Weg zum Trialbike!
Wahrscheinlich glaubt mir die Geschichte sowieso Keiner. Bin im Moment etwas in Eile und werde demnächst ausführlich berichten.
Vorab Gruß vom ZAPPL


----------



## Kurventräger (23. Juli 2009)

Ahoi Zappl, 

bin schon gespannt wie ein Flizebogen.


----------



## zappl (23. Juli 2009)

Also, die unglaubliche "Trialbike Story"
Ich hatte Euch ja geschildert wie`s mit dem EWR Bike gelaufen war. Die Sache ist immer noch nicht erledigt, da mir der Verkäufer nur einen Teil meines Geldes zurückerstattet hat! Bin gespannt was da noch `rauskommt!
Dann hatte ich in ebay ein passendes BRISA Rad (26" und mit Sattel) entdeckt und auch ersteigert. 
Sofort nach der Auktion ,spätabends hier im Forum, mittels der Suchefunktion und unter dem Stichwort "BRISA" konnte ich dann einen absoluten Volltreffer landen: 
Eine Diebstahlanzeige von einem Mituser des Forums. 
Mir ist das Herzlein bis in die Hose gerutscht!
Also habe ich Diesem sofort geschrieben und den Link mit der Auktion geschickt, mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme, ob`s tatsächlich sein Bike ist. Dreimal dürft Ihr raten was er geantwortet hat. 
Habe gleich am Morgen auf der Bank angerufen um die Online-Überweisung vom vergangenen Abend zu stornieren, was zum Glück in allerletzter Minute auch noch möglich war, da der Betrag noch nicht auf dem Empfängerkonto gutgeschrieben worden war!
Dem Verkäufer habe ich natürlich auch geschrieben,- wobei dieser seine Unschuld beteuerte und auf einen Kaufvertrag "von gebraucht" verwiesen hatte. 
Mit dem Bestohlenen hatte ich ein Telefonat, in dem er mir die Einzelheiten in Zusammenhang mit dem Diebstahl genau erklärt hatte. 
Das Rad wurde in Berlin geklaut und von dort auch verkauft. 
So und jetzt kommt der Oberhammer: 
Nachdem ich den Volltreffer mit meiner Suche gelandet hatte, habe ich noch weiter unter "BRISA" gesucht und bin dabei auf eine Verkaufsanzeige hier im MTB Forum gestoßen, in der genau das gleiche Rad, das ich ersteigert hatte, mit exakt den gleichen Fotos, auch hier zum Verkauf angeboten wurde. 
Der Verkäufer hatte sich noch während das Rad in ebay zum Verkauf stand, hier im Forum angemeldet, und dann das Rad parallel hier im Verkaufe Thread angeboten. Es gab sogar einige Kommentare zu dem Rad und zu der Auktion von anderen Usern des Forums!
An dieser Stelle möchte ich betonen, daß ich dem Verkäufer Nichts unterstellen möchte, da er ja vielleicht wirklich selbst Opfer wurde, indem er unwissend ein gestohlenes Rad gekauft, und jetzt zum Verkauf angeboten hatte.
Überdies ist es natürlich auch noch nicht "amtlich" daß es sich wirklich um das gestohlene Rad handelt, obwohl sich der Geschädigte aufgrund der Bilder sicher ist, daß es Seins ist.
Ich bin wirklich froh, daß die Überweisung des Kaufpreises storniert wurde, und der Kauf auf ebay annulliert werden konnte.
Laut dem Geschädigten ermittelt in Berlin jetzt die Polizei wegen der Sache. Falls er auf diesem Wege tatsächlich sein Rad zurückbekommen sollte, so wäre dieser ganze Horrortrip ja immerhin für etwas gut gewesen. 
Irgendwie paßt die Story gar nicht mehr in das Thema "Altersbeschränkung" das ich eröffnet hatte. 
Bloß meine Frau meinte es sei vielleicht ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, und ich solle die Finger vomTrialen lassen, da ich mir womöglich sowieso das Genick brechen würde?!
Im Moment bin ich ehrlich gesagt einfach etwas irritiert und frustriert. Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte würde ich mir wie ursprünglich geplant ein Rad selber zusammenbauen. Mal sehen was sich ergibt- kommt Zeit kommt Ra(d)t
Gruß vom ZAPPL


----------



## Narem (23. Juli 2009)

lol, und ich hab mir mit meinen 28 Jahren bereits sorgen gemacht. Wie komme ich mir denn jetzt vor? 

Ihr seid super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (23. Juli 2009)

deswg kaufe ich lieber sowas bei meinem dealer. ist einfach besser.


----------



## hardbike85 (23. Juli 2009)

@zappel

also habe das mal alles verfolgt hier und das nmit dem geklauten rad ist ja der oberhammer aber ist ja nomma jut jegangen.

also habe mal bei ebau geschaut nach nem rahmen für dich und es gibt da einen der garnicht so schlecht ist und zar diesen   http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-Rahmen-fuer-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1229|293:1|294:50   dann ne normal gabel rein und schon kannste anfangen ich denke das ist negünstige lösung auch weil der rahmen ne gute geo hat ziehmlich flach und super wendig muss ich sagen.

mfg


----------



## htro (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zappl,

wo genau aus BW kommst du denn her? 
Würde dich und deine Kinder gerne mal zu uns nach Sulz einladen. 

htro

http://www.msc-falke-sulz.de/


----------



## zappl (24. Juli 2009)

Servus "htro",
wir wohnen in der Nähe von Rottweil. Deine Einladung finde ich super. Im Moment sind wir allerdings Alle hier im Umbau- Streß. Aber das wird auch mal wieder ruhiger werden- hoffentlich! Ich werde mal mit meiner "Truppe" reden, ob Sie mitkommen würden. Denn alleine käme ich mir wahrscheinlich schon etwas komisch vor, -wegen der "Altersbeschränkung"- für Euch wär`s wahrscheinlich so wie wenn Euer OPA zusieht und sich dann völlig begeistert mal auf`s Rad helfen läßt- zum probieren...........
Das ist übrigens eine schöne Homepage die Ihr da habt
Wir fahren hin und wieder Sonntagnachmittag den Neckartal Radweg bis Sulz oder wenn die Zeit reicht, bis Horb und dann mit der Bimmelbahn wieder bis Rottweil zurück.
Vielleicht ließe sich so eine Tour mit einem Besuch verbinden? Das müßte dann kurzfristig auszumachen sein. Wenn`s Dir nicht "zu nah ist" könntest  Du mir vielleicht eine PN mit Deiner Handynummer schicken?
Gruß vom ZAPPL


----------



## badaunz (27. Juli 2009)

Das stellt aboslut kein problem dar wenn du fit genug bist 
aber beim trial müssen adas auf jeden fall deine gelenke das mitmachen
und sonst halt immer klein anfangen ^^

ps: ich durfte auf der bike expo in münchen eine runde mit dem fahrad von 
danny macasskill drehen !


----------

